# jar File vom Desktop aus starten Ubuntu



## Stapf_JAVA (4. Feb 2011)

Hi. Ich habe ein jar File unter Windows entwickelt welches jetzt unter Ubuntu laufen soll. Der Start aus dem Terminal funktioniert à la 

```
java -jar MyJar.jar
```
. Doppelklicke ich das jar file auf dem Desktop. So öffnet sich nach einer Wartezeit der Archivmanager. Was muss ich tun um per Hand starten zu können??

java - version folgt 1.6.0_20   Zugriffsrechte sind auf "Datei als Programm ausführen "
Gruß


----------



## Haave (4. Feb 2011)

Schon mal das probiert?
Rechtsklick auf die Jar, "Mit anderer Anwendung öffnen..." -> "Sun Java 6 Runtime" (o.ä.) -> Haken bei "Diese Anwendung für »Java-Archiv«-Dateien merken".


----------

